#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Εκτίμηση κινδύνων κεραυνοπληξίας κατά ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 62305-2:2010 (Λογισμικό LRISK v2.1)
